# Painting vinyl windows



## Wisco (Jun 18, 2008)

2 questions please.....I have Anderson Windows the Terratone color which has faded pretty badly since installed in 1983. Can I paint successfully over it with Duration exterior latex? 
Also, The flat channel that seats over the edge of the glass is peeling & popping out. Any ideas on a substitute besides what I probably can order from Anderson to caulk or glue or secure them back in? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Any latex or alkyd paint will stick well to vinyl, so I don't see a problem painting vinyl.

The reason why window manufacturers make all their windows in WHITE vinyl and don't recommend painting them is because vinyl softens up a lot with increasing temperatures. And, if you have soft vinyl and a strong wind blowing on a hot window, you can permanently stretch (or otherwise deform) the vinyl so that the window won't close properly after that.

With vinyl siding, making it in only white and telling people they can't paint it was a non-starter, so manufacturers of vinyl siding tell people not to paint their siding any darker a colour than it originally was. Otherwise, it could get so soft on a hot day that it'll sag under it's own weight and such deformation will be permanent.

So, if you do paint your windows, don't paint them any darker a colour than they originally were. And, it'd be best if you painted them white to keep the vinyl as cool as possible on a hot sunny day.


----------



## all vinyl (Sep 14, 2006)

*http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=43919&highlight=PAINTING+VINYL*
*CHECK OUT THIS TREAD i have had no luck . when windows are painted from the manufacturer if scrathed they go back to white?*


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know how applicable this is to windows, but Sherwin has a specific color palette for Vinyl siding. I think it maybe avoids using pigments that are not compatible with Vinyl. It may be worth a look.

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Wisco said:


> ...I have Anderson Windows the Terratone color which has faded pretty badly since installed in 1983. Can I paint successfully over it with Duration exterior latex?


Yes
If properly cleaned Duration should stick OK
Also please keep in mind that Anderson has changed their Terratone over the years, so if the SW store has a formula for Anderson Terratone on file, it may be a match to the latest, or a later vintage(s)

You might want to find a SW color that you like and use that


----------



## replacementwindowsguru (Sep 25, 2008)

It is best not to paint vinyl windows if you can get away with it but if you can pick a almond or beige color that would be your best bet...

This is a good article to check out on the topic:

http://www.demesne.info/Improve-Your-Home/Color/Painting-Vinyl-Windows.htm


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Vinyl is the same color/material all the way through. If you surface is faded, try sanding the surface with some 400 or 600 grit sandpaper and then clean it with maybe some denatured alcohol.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

*Painting Vinyl Siding*

Yes, you can use Duration. I prefer SW Superpaint, but both of them are vinyl safe, they both are 100% acrylic and have vinyl safe technology to move with the expansion and contraction of the vinyl, they will also not cause the vinyl to buckle or warp, Not every latex can be applied to vinyl, in general a 100% acrylic that has vinyl safe technology should be applied, because it will expand and contract better with movement, not buckle or warp the siding. You do not want to use an oil base, oil bases have no flexibility to expand and contract. We paint vinyl siding and trim, usually we use SW Superpaint, we warranty our work against peeling, flaking and chipping and have never had a problem.
Vinyl can be painted darker colors now days with the right paint, SW Duration and Superpaint are formulated to paint vinyl darker colors than the original color without buckling and/or warping.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.kelloggspainting.com/ExteriorHousePainting.html


----------

